# Brake Rotors??



## Lex02Frontier (Jan 11, 2005)

I am change the rotors on 02 Frontier for the first time. I have tried to find a Haynes or Chilton's book for assistance but neither one makes a book yet for 02. I can not get the rotors off.

Does anyone have suggestions? Is there a difference b/w 01 & 02?

Thanks,


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the rotor part #s for the '01 and '02 are the same, so the brake system will be the same.

are they just frozen to the hub? pretty common for brake rotors to do that. if there are bolt holes in the face of the rotor, you can stick some screws in there to drive them off the hub.. most of the OEM rotors I've seen have them, but I haven't worked on a Frontier yet.

If not, then you can do the old trick and get out your 10lb sledge.. hit them on the edge of the rotor, going toward the hub. a couple whacks is usually all that's necessary.


I'm assuming they're the same type as the rest of the FWD Nissans in that the rotor just slides off the hub. older chevy and ford trucks, the hub was built into the rotor and you had to change the hub, wheel bearing, rotor, etc all at the same time.
I don't think it's the case on your truck, but without personal experience I can't say for sure.


----------

